# VH1's Top 40 Metal Songs



## Ether's Bane (Jul 14, 2008)

The list is:

40. "Breaking the Law" - Judas Priest
39. "I'm Eighteen" - Alice Cooper
38. "Balls to the Wall" - Accept
37. "Smoke on the Water" - Deep Purple
36. "Wait and Bleed" - Slipknot
35. "Metal Health" - Quiet Riot
34. "Paranoid" - Black Sabbath
33. "High 'n' Dry" - Def Leppard
32. "Thunder Kiss '65" - White Zombie
31. "Rock You Like a Hurricane" - Scorpions
30. "Epic" - Faith No More
29. "Caught in a Mosh" - Anthrax
28. "The Beautiful People" - Marilyn Manson
27. "Run to the Hills" - Iron Maiden
26. "Refuse/Resist" - Sepultura
25. "Cowboys from Hell" - Pantera
24. "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" - AC/DC
23. "Freak on a Leash" - Korn
22. "Enter Sandman" - Metallica
21. "Paradise City" - Guns N' Roses
20. "I Wanna Rock" - Twisted Sister
19. "Man in the Box" - Alice in Chains
18. "Slave to the Grind" - Skid Row
17. "Live Wire" - Mötley Crüe
16. "Walk" - Pantera
15. "Bulls on Parade" - Rage Against the Machine
14. "Toxicity" - System of a Down
13. "Rainbow in the Dark" - Dio
12. "Bring the Noise" - Anthrax & Public Enemy
11. "Peace Sells" - Megadeth
10. "Ace of Spades" - Motörhead
9. "Crazy Train" - Ozzy Osbourne
8. "Raining Blood" - Slayer
7. "The Number of the Beast" - Iron Maiden
6. "Detroit Rock City" - KISS
5. "You've Got Another Thing Comin'" - Judas Priest
4. "Back in Black" - AC/DC
3. "Master of Puppets" - Metallica
2. "Welcome to the Jungle" - Guns N' Roses
1. "Iron Man" - Black Sabbath

So, whaddya think? I personally feel the list is a fuckload of crap. According to Wikipedia, Paradise City, Bring the Noise, and Back in Black aren't even metal, and all the songs in the top 10 except Master of Puppets, YGATC, and NotB are overrated. Not to say I don't like most songs in the top group, just that they're overrated. But, I wanna hear your opinions on this list.

Cue discussion.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 14, 2008)

It's VH1. Since when did mainstream media have an idea of good metal?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 14, 2008)

Altmer said:


> It's VH1. Since when did mainstream media have an idea of good metal?


VH1's stuff is typically picked by its users.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 14, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> VH1's stuff is typically picked by its users.


yeah and the base is so big they're gonna pick all the popular songs. I'm not surprised by the list, honestly, and if you run it down apart from the nu-metal and hair metal bullshit there are the standard classics like Raining Blood and Run to the Hills.

It's pretty much the run-of-the-mill popular metal songs you expect to be on a mainstream metal radio, as it caters to the common denominator of metal fans: you aren't going to find Marduk or Sunn O))) or Kiuas on the radio.

and I don't know but Iron Man is pretty much one of the best Sabbath songs. Dun, dun, dun dun duuuuuuuun. It's classic. Iron Man belongs on that list. Sabbath invented metal anyway. Every metal band plays Sabbath riffs. They play 'em faster, backwards, with added notes, on a different string, whatever. Sabbath started this shit and Sabbath deserve to be on top.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 14, 2008)

Lists like these get on my nerves.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 14, 2008)

There aren't really any surprises on there. Obviously stuff like Slipknot and Korn aren't generally accepted as metal by metalheads, but the rest of it are pretty much just the most famous songs from the most famous metal bands. Nothing too shocking.


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 14, 2008)

Pretty much what I expected. Standard mixture of well known songs from big name metal acts, with the obvious splatters of hair and nu metal.

I would also have bet money on who would reply to this topic :P TCoD metal contingent, roll out!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 15, 2008)

Honestly, there were some songs on there that surprised me (Paradise City, Detroit Rock City, Bulls on Parade), and some that weren't on there that should have been there (Hangar 18, Mr. Crowley, Highway Star, Through the Fire and Flames). By the way, here's what I think of each song individually - Altmer is gonna kill me for this - on a scale of 0 to 10. Note that -/10 denotes not having listened to it before, not to be confused with 0/10, the lowest rating.



			
				The list said:
			
		

> 40. "Breaking the Law" - Judas Priest *6/10*
> 39. "I'm Eighteen" - Alice Cooper *4/10*
> 38. "Balls to the Wall" - Accept *5/10*
> 37. "Smoke on the Water" - Deep Purple *10/10*
> ...


Also, I have made my own list, which will be posted on request.

Back on topic, anyone here thinks certain songs should've been ranked higher or lower? I thought Paranoid should've been top five, while WttJ shouldn't have been ranked as high as it was.

EDIT: And what's with the hair metal hate, Altmer?


----------



## Altmer (Jul 15, 2008)

Hair metal is the gayest thing since Rob Halford got his ass anally penetrated.

It's commercial pop garbage for pseudo-adult metalheads who want the thrill of something evil and spooky, when it's basically just dressing like a woman or Halloween (depending on if you're KISS or Twisted Sister.) It doesn't have anything to do with real metal except that it has, zomg, solos.
Hair metal is just extremely, extremely, extremely, fantastically, super homoerotical. It has to die. 

Nu-metal is not even as retarded as that movement.

also lol the ratings. toxicity is an amazing song how can you rate that 0/10


----------



## Morbid (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A Down is far gayer than any hair metal band. I'm not the biggest hair metal fan either though tbh, though there are a couple of albums I enjoy (Appetite For Destruction is awesome, and Shout At The Devil is quite good, and unlike a lot of hair albums is surprisingly metallic).


----------



## Altmer (Jul 16, 2008)

lol no system of a down are fucking musical what are you on about ._.


----------

